# Who Likes Puppies?



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My mom just got a puppy today. It is half dachshund and half poodle (just like my Sargeant!). Although, this puppy looks very doxie if you ask me. 


So here are the three puppies we had to choose from












My mom really liked the one on the right because he was the runt, had short hair, and was much calmer than his brothers. 

So...this is Koda:



















He slept most of the time I was there. We did get him to explore and play a little before he napped again. Then he woke up and ate some food (I got them Fromm puppy food and will try raw with him in a day or so) and he peed. So farm so good. 


TOYS AND CHEWS!





































Exploring the house (he is so tiny at 9 weeks old!)










The lady also had dachshund puppies and she showed me one compared to Koda. Koda has a slightly shorter snout, otherwise, he looks very much like a dachshund. 

And what he did most of the time:










Can I just tell you how proud of myself I am for displaying great will power by not taking a puppy myself? This is my favorite breed mix and who knows if I will ever find it when I am ready for a puppy?


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I just love puppies and I would have picked the same one haha


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh my puppy-cuteness! He looks adorable...and he IS tiny, isn't he?

So , we expect puppy pictures from you as he grows...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am pretty sure you will all be sick of Koda pics the way I am with posting pictures lol.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

As cute as they are I'm just not a fan of BYBs...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh no, I don't think this was a BYB. I do think it was caused by irresponsibilty though. The lady (I believe) is a dachshund breeder. I did ask about the doxie pups there and she said they were all sold and if I wanted a puppy too, only the poodle mixes were available. Her stud accidentaly (or so she said) hooked up with her friend's poodle. The poodle gave birth and rejected the litter. The women did NOT want the puppies so the dachshund lady took them and bottle fed them. She did sell them but kept dropping the price (less than the cost of adopting a dog. She did mention over the phone when I called that she had considered giving them away for free but was afraid the wrong kind of people would take them and she wanted to make sure whoever got them could financially afford to care for a dog.) and then said she was going to give them to a rescue by tomorrow if no one wanted them. Could be a lie, I know. Her reasoning for getting them gone sooner than later was because she is sick and fell with a twisted ankle, could not take care of all the puppies anymore. She did legitimately have a twisted swollen ankle. 

Sarge came from an accidental litter too from an owner who should not own a dog period. Sarge is the best dog I have ever had...and he was free. There is just something about this particular mix of breeds that make me lose my reasoning. I will not buy from a byb. 

My mom has a vet appointment for Monday. I texted my sister a little while ago and Koda is doing great! He is already going on the pee pads (the lady was training them this way) and is showing more energy for play which is good. 

Sometimes mixed breeds happen. This one went to a very good home.


----------



## ibelongtoJake (Jan 19, 2013)

I think he is absolutely adorable and your mom is going to be totally in love with him. I assume he is going to be quiet the bed warmer, right? Mine are. I also have a "designer" pup, a dachshund/Chihuahua who has got to be one of the best babies I have ever had, however he is one of the only "designer" breeds I have ever been loved by. But absolutely the best friend a person could ask for. I just happened upon him and his brother and sister in front of a Kroger's with their "mom and dad people". I would normally of stayed away due to the BYB dislike, but he was just the one to take home for some reason and I would not trade him for anything in this world. I have four dogs, all but the Chiweenie are purebred. I love them all and feel blessed to be owned by each one of them. 

I am sure he is going to be a wonderful companion for your mom and an outstanding family member. The three are just gorgeous, I honestly would of had a hard time picking one of them if it were me. Have fun with him, he deserves it too. Bubba, his name, was supposed to be tiny as well and he now weighs just right at 18 Lbs. He is really short and stocky and just beautiful in all the right ways. He loves his RAW diet too. Loves to break the bones and chew, which happens to be his favorite thing to do. Eat and tear things up. 

I do want to clarify that I will never support BYB's or puppy mills. I think they are a disgrace to our wonderful animals and they should all be sentenced to a life they give the animals they are mistreating. I have a rescued Dane (2 months now) I just had the fortune to come across and it makes me extremely sad what his young life has dealt him at the hands of the ones who brought him into this world. But at least I now have the joy of seeing his beautiful face every single day and enjoying him as he continues to grow and trust again. So, there are worse situations I suppose, Jake is one of them. I know I should of walked away from him or turned away from him, but it is not his fault he was brought into this world and abused and neglected as a result. Now he no longer faces that daily torment and him and I have each other to learn to live and grow. 

Congrats on your moms new baby boy. Enjoy him, he is precious by all means


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So stinkin cute!! and sooo very tiny! They are all cute; but I think I would have chosen him too!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I definitely would have taken the one on the left 

Cute puppy!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I would have taken the one in the middle. I hope those two find a wonderful home. I feel bad because I know that I could have given one of them a great life. But I know my limits. I'm not a hoarder! I have my hands full with what I have now. But boy was it hard to say no to those faces!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

OHHHHH!!!!!! So cute! I'm proud of you too for not getting one yourself. They are just precious!


----------

